# Christmas morning: anticipation or faint dread. Discuss. :)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, _usually_, the Hubs doesn't think or worry much about Christmas. I know this about him. I accept it. If I find something I really want I BROADLY HINT. Like put it on my Amazon Wishlist or flat out send him a link. Last year I said to my son, "I would REALLY like a Washington Nationals baseball jacket for Christmas, size large." And then I shut up. Sometimes he takes the hint; sometimes not, but it's o.k. I always buy myself at least one thing and give it to him and say, "this WILL show up under the tree for me." 

But this year he's trying to be more pro-active, which is good. I guess.  We were talking a week or so ago and I found some pajamas in a catalog I liked so I turned down the page and said, "these are nice." He said 'what else do you want.' I expressed a few things, and mentioned my list on Amazon. O.K. Good. Maybe there will be some packages that I don't already know what is in. 

Then, last night making dinner I observed that I wished we had a pan between the 2½ quart one and the 8 quart one that came in my Calphalon set. He said, there probably is; look and see what's available. Which I took to mean, "Look and see what is available."  So this morning I did, with the intention of sending him links with options. Well, he came in to my office as I was browsing and chastised me: "what are you looking at? Stop that." Which is his way of saying, "I already ordered something." Which is nice . . .so I felt really guilty when I had the thought that he might not realize there are different STYLES of Calphalon and get something from the 'wrong' set.  I know: I'm pathetic. 

MEANWHILE -- I ask him what he wants and he can NEVER come up with anything. "Oh, tools are nice." Yeah, right. He has every tool known to man and a few that aren't and more than one of many. And when I've gotten what I thought were cute little gadgets, he's always been appreciative but I can see that it's not really the 'right' tool. Or something. So then I'm thinking -- maybe I'm not any better at this than he is!  He's getting some gloves and a blaclava hat because he HAS mentioned that such things would be useful when he has to do the shoveling at the church. But that seems so utilitarian. I wish I could come up with something FUN that he'd really like.

At least we know the Boy will be happy -- we got him a 4th gen iPad -- he'd made it clear that's what he really wanted though he knew it was a bit beyond the usual budget. He didn't want the 'Air', but needed to upgrade from the 1st gen because the app he uses at the theater has been updated to where it doesn't work well on it any more. It was on sale at the Zon when I first looked, then went up in price by $50 when we were going to buy, so we did some searching and, at Apple, we found a refurbished one (including an extra year with Apple Care) for less, which he'll be happy with and he'll likely be very surprised. But he's a good kid, doesn't live at home (at 30), doesn't ask for money, and pays his own car insurance. So, he's worth a splurge once a year.  And he can buy his own case for the thing if he wants it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am looking forward to Christmas with anticipation AND faint dread.  Travel plans have changed for daughter and her spouse, so the whole family will not be together at one time.  I always have these visions of a Norman Rockwell-style holiday, peace on earth goodwill to all men, the entire family happy around the hearth, and all that which rarely (if ever) comes to pass and really have to work to not be the Grinch when things don't go according to MY plan.

Nevertheless, the stockings are hung by the chimney with care and we will get to enjoy time with our mothers, kids, and grandkids even if not all at the same time.

Ann, my hubby is just like yours.  We go shopping for others and I pick out things I like which he then puts in the cart and I am supposed to "forget" them and be surprised when we open gifts.  Yet if he doesn't have a "fun", surprise gift of some sort he can be disappointed.  This may be one of those years as I have not come up (yet) with a surprise that fits into the budget  

I still love the Season, the music, the decorating, the baking.  It is my over-expectations that provide the faint dread, but the anticipation is still fun.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

More anticipation than dread. My family celebrates on Christmas eve while DH's family celebrates Christmas morning. This usually works out well except that this year I am working Christmas eve until 10 pm. I will just need to make sure the presents are wrapped and in DH's car so that he doesn't forget to take them.  I will just stop by my sister's house on the way to and from work. 

As for present buying, DH and I will get each other a couple small fun gifts. No stress because we don't wait for the big ones.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Christmas is not special for me at all.  The best part of my family lives in Bavaria.  DH has a son and son's family in town but since that family and I are on the outs, the son guilt trips DH into coming over when he knows it would inconvenience me.  Sigh.  I gave up commenting on that this year.

I finally took our our tabletop ceramic Christmas tree which was made by DH's aunt way, way back when.  It's tacky but we love it.

Good thing is that as a volunteer Ambassador up at Mt. Bachelor, I can go ski for free on Christmas Day while DH goes to the son's house.

Humbug, I say!

But, I DO want to know, Ann.  Did you get your Nationals jacket?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> But, I DO want to know, Ann. Did you get your Nationals jacket?


Yes! I did 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Xmas this year looks to be just a relaxing day off from work for me: sleep late, complain about nothing good being on TV, do some reading, surf the web.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Christmas will be a quiet day at home with just the two of us.  We seem to buy enough of the things we want throughout the year that we decided not to exchange gifts this year.  It was decided that presents to and from the boys would not be purchased - our trip to Savannah in November would count as our gifts to each other. All of us were in agreement on that and it was such a special trip for all.

With the jobs our boys have, it is almost impossible for them to make trips during the holidays so we enjoy time with them as we can.  Intinst is retiring next year - maybe we can be with one of them for Christmas when we won't have to work around our schedule.  Although, we are not sure if we can handle a vegan Christmas dinner if we head to Texas.  We might have to wait and go down the next day or at least after dinner.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Xmas this year looks to be just a relaxing day off from work for me: sleep late, complain about nothing good being on TV, do some reading, surf the web.


ditto this.... except for the TV part, since i don't have one.

when i worked in hospitals, i always worked Christmas Day so the folks with kids could spend time with them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love Christmas! *Starts dancing around the house, singing "Ring Christmas Bells...*

     

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love Christmas! *Starts dancing around the house, singing "Ring Christmas Bells...*
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


You want to come over and do my decorations? 

I do like the season, but would prefer if there were someone to help with stuff, 'cause it's more fun then. Ed's busy at the church of course and the Boy's not coming home until the 24th because they're going to see TransSiberian Orchestra on the 23rd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure, when should I be there? 

Gotta finish ours first.  Fred's not as into it as I am....

"Hark the Herald Angles Sing* La-la-la-la-la-la-la-laaaaaa."

My girlfriend's Christmas pageant is this weekend....she finished Christmas in Washington (TNT, 8PM ET, Friday) and went back to rehearsing for the pageant.  But I don't know if we'll make it.....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How about Saturday? About 10?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Christmas season. This year has been more harried than usual though with a sick father-in-law and late shopping, but I think I'm finally approaching the end. All but a few presents are wrapped and cookie baking is taking place today. I'm hoping to find a slow day or two to just sit and enjoy before Christmas arrives and is gone.

A few years ago I bought a couple gifts for hubby to give me as well, and it was absolutely no fun on Christmas. Although I can usually guess what's in each box anyway, even when I don't pick the stuff out personally. He pretty much buys right off of my list, which is good I guess, but I also like surprises. Every year I try to give him and the kids at least one thing they didn't ask for but I know they would like. He used to surprise me all the time, but not so much anymore. He has been working a lot of overtime so I'll cut him some slack this year. This year his surprise gift is a kindle fire from me. He doesn't read novels any more due to lack of time, but I'm hoping he'll enjoy it as a tablet. He's the only one in the house that doesn't have a tablet or laptop. We'll see how it goes....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Love Christmas time....Last week my sisters and our kids met for a cookie exchange.  Fabulous!  I made 60 pizzells.  I came home with lots of cookies that I wouldn't have had times to bake.  We also have adopted two families (one with 7 kids) to give a Christmas.  So, we brought all the stuff we had bought and put it into piles.  Then we wrapped everything.  Really a great way to get into the Christmas spirit.  My oldest daughter will be giving all of it to the school counselor where she teaches to take to the families.  I would love to be a mouse to see their faces when she brings all of those festive packages in.
I am ready for our Christmas which will be on the 23rd so that all 3 of our daughters and our grandkids can come.  We will actually be alone on Christmas day.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Anticipation. The last couple of Christmases have kind of been bummers for me, but this year is different, and not just because I'm taking the day off afterwards.  I'll be visiting all of the thousands of cousins (well, it seems that way, lol) all over the state on Christmas, PLUS I'll be visiting the last aunt I have who's still alive - she'll be 100 in January! I hope she makes it, but in case she doesn't - she is 99 after all, and still has a decent mind to go with that old body - at least I'll be able to say I saw her one last time...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I looked forward to it as a kid, for obvious reasons. And now I look forward to it as an adult not because of what I get - but because I love seeing my niece and nephew get excited about it like I did when I was their age.

And my wife and I, usually, end up giving each other our presents well before Christmas anyway. Christmas Eve is with the family, and Christmas Day is for vegging out and, this year, waiting for the Doctor Who Christmas episode.

My wife hates surprises - and hates waiting, so when I get her a present she wants it RIGHT NOW! And I cannot resist her.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My Grinch heart grew 3 sizes yesterday evening.  DIL has rearranged her work/vacation schedule so they can join us for our "traditional" December 24th Christmas and the whole family will be together for the entire day.  I have never cared what the date is that we celebrate, only that we have a day together.

"I'm dreaming of a white Christmas" won't be just a dream as we are expecting up to 8" overnight and tomorrow, but the roads will be clear and weather dry for travel on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.  "Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!"


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm jealous of your white Christmas, crebel! We had 8" of snow that we got last Saturday....but now it's in the 40s and it's all gone...plus we are getting rain, rain and more rain. I wish all this rain was coming down as snow. Not much of a chance for us seeing a white christmas...send us some here in Indiana!


----------

